# Placement of two subs



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking for suggestions on the placement of my subs. Behind the TV there seems to be little to no output, behind the couch where I have them now it seems as if it does better with one sub on. The room dimensions are as follows. From TV to back wall behind couch 23'11"..from side to side near the TV picture is 9'9"..8' feet tall ceilings. Please help me as its seeming like the 2nd sub was a waste of $$$


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh and from the wall where my subs are to the open area where the front door is is 19'


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Audiohallick said:


> behind the couch where I have them now it seems as if it does better with one sub on


Try flipping the phase switch on *one* of the subs and see if both subs sound better than one.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What make and model are the subs?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with changing the phase one one of them if the second one adds nothing, there could be cancellation if they are out of phase. Checking the subwoofer phase vs. the main speakers could be a contributor if you are using the mains full range.

As for location in the room, corner placement will provide the most output from the subs, but may not provide the smoothest frequency response, since it will excite more room "modes" or resonances.


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

sdurani said:


> Try flipping the phase switch on *one* of the subs and see if both subs sound better than one.


I tried this already last night, they are both set to 0. 


Mike P. said:


> What make and model are the subs?


Polk Audio PSW Series PSW505 12"


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

can you stack them in the corner? That might make some improvement. If you put one in each front corner, you won't get as much headroom, but, it might help with nodes. Bass is always a tough thing to get right, so keep experimenting. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

drdoan said:


> can you stack them in the corner? That might make some improvement. If you put one in each front corner, you won't get as much headroom, but, it might help with nodes. Bass is always a tough thing to get right, so keep experimenting. Have fun. Dennis


+1. You could also try the famous "sub crawl." It seems that every possible sub location has pros and cons, but corner placement is quite popular. You could also try one sub in a different corner; this will help to cancel room modes.


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

drdoan said:


> can you stack them in the corner? That might make some improvement. If you put one in each front corner, you won't get as much headroom, but, it might help with nodes. Bass is always a tough thing to get right, so keep experimenting. Have fun. Dennis


I haven't tried stacking them, guess I'm worried about it possibly falling off from the vibrations.
As far as trying the front corners should the sub face the corners or face towards the couch?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks like there's space in each corner behind the mains; you could try one in each corner firing out into the room.


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> +1. You could also try the famous "sub crawl." It seems that every possible sub location has pros and cons, but corner placement is quite popular. You could also try one sub in a different corner; this will help to cancel room modes.


So I've read about the "sub crawl" and have a few questions. When I have the sub at my sitting location what direction should I face the sub. Should I place a sub in whatever two locations had the most output while crawling around?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would face them toward the room (couch). There shouldn't be any worries about the top sub vibrating off, unless the sub boxes are too flimsy.


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

drdoan said:


> I would face them toward the room (couch). There shouldn't be any worries about the top sub vibrating off, unless the sub boxes are too flimsy.


OK thanks! I'll stack them this evening when I get home, probably wont get to do the "sub crawl" to this weekend though


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

drdoan said:


> I would face them toward the room (couch). There shouldn't be any worries about the top sub vibrating off, unless the sub boxes are too flimsy.


Blue Tack works great; a few big gobs will help them stick together (IF there are any worries).


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

If both subs phase is set to zero I think there is a good chance that they are cancelling each other out a bit.

Have you tried reversing the polarity on just one of the subs?


----------

